# Tamron announces compatibility notice for Canon EOS RP users



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 17, 2019)

> We would like to announce that we have clarified compatibility in general operations(*1) of following Tamron Di & Di II lenses on Canon EOS RP, which was newly released on March 14, 2019, with Canon “Mount Adapter EF-EOS R”.
> (*1) Defined to work on existing DSLR cameras
> Compatible models (for Canon) for general operations (*2)
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------

